# MySQL Receiving



## Koloso (10. Jun 2016)

Hey, ich bin derzeit dabei eine ACP zu schreiben, in welcher man die Ping ( Motd Slots usw. ) Bestimmen kann. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass ich die Daten durch das Netzwerk auf MySQL speichern muss. Wenn man letztendlich eine Datenbank Abfrage macht dauert diese um die 2,9 Sekunden, was mir persönlich zu lange ist, weshalb ich hier einen Cache verwende. Die Frage ist nun: Wie kriege ich sofort Bescheid, wenn ein Wert in der MySQL Datenbank verändert wird, sodass ich den Cache Aktualisieren kann. Und das dazu dynamisch.


----------



## Thallius (10. Jun 2016)

Leider ist das mit mySQL nicht lösbar. 

Hier gibt es ein paar Ideen dazu:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23031723/mysql-listen-notify-equivalent

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Dukel (11. Jun 2016)

Wieso ist die Abfrage so langsam? Evtl. kann man diesen beschleunigen.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (11. Jun 2016)

Ich habe die Anforderung zwar nicht verstanden (möglicherweise weil ich noch grübele, was eine ACP sein könnte), aber vielleicht kannst du einen Update-Trigger erstellen, um auf die Wertänderung zu reagieren.


----------



## Koloso (11. Jun 2016)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die Anforderung zwar nicht verstanden (möglicherweise weil ich noch grübele, was eine ACP sein könnte), aber vielleicht kannst du einen Update-Trigger erstellen, um auf die Wertänderung zu reagieren.


Im großen und ganzen soll ACP Admin Control Panel bedeuten. Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen das ganze einfach mit Servlets zu machen und dann meine gesamten Bungeecords über Netty vom Main Server zu informieren, dass sie den Cache Aktualisieren dürfen.


----------

